# This Is A Serrasalmus.......



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

my first rhombeus died, but i got this the last week, just want to know if it is a rhombeus.

thanks

collection point: Peru






























sorry for the bad qulity pics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like rhom to me on my 2"x2" screen n a nice one at that!


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

yes I would say so with the tail as it is and the body shape, better picture might help, buy you have a nice one at that, and hope he lives a long healthy life for you.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a rhom to me aswell


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

here are more pics,







it´s looks well, now your opinion is........?






























cheers


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice lil juvie rhom you there


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

the_w8 said:


> Nice lil juvie rhom you there


x2


----------

